# Vacuum Sealer Make and Model- What do you like best?



## Horse chic (Feb 14, 2012)

Hello everyone, 

I didn't see a thread out there and I wanted to know what vacuum sealer do you use and how do you like it? 

I mostly want it to vacuum seal things for freezing, dehydrated or dry goods, and vacuum canning. 

Let me know!
Catherine


----------



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

Weston 2300 (or 2100, or 2200) Runs circles around Foodsaver IMHO. They retail for about $400, but if you're patient enough, you can get one on ebay for under $200 (got mine for $160!)


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

I bought a Foodsaver (older model from the early 90s) at a yardsale 4-5 yrs ago for $2. This is the first summer I'm actually using it and, so far, it works great. Of course.....I have nothing to compare it to. My sister's had a Foodsaver for years and uses it constantly, the price of bags seems to be her only complaint about it.


----------



## netskyblue (Jul 25, 2012)

Pam in KY said:


> Weston 2300 (or 2100, or 2200) Runs circles around Foodsaver IMHO. They retail for about $400, but if you're patient enough, you can get one on ebay for under $200 (got mine for $160!)


Does the Weston have an attachment for jars?


----------



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

netskyblue said:


> Does the Weston have an attachment for jars?


It has a port where you can attach a Foodsaver hose & jar attachment. I bought a hose & wide/reg sealers on ebay also. Works a charm.

You can buy vacuum bags cheaper on ebay also. 

I sound like a commercial for ebay. lol


----------



## cjean (May 1, 2007)

I have a Magic Vac Maxima...it has a jar attachment. Have used it for about 3 years, love it! But, I found that I can't use Foodsaver or other cheap bags in it, as they won't stay sealed. I buy the Deni bags, or rolls, on Amazon.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

Jokarva said:


> I bought a Foodsaver (older model from the early 90s) at a yardsale 4-5 yrs ago for $2. This is the first summer I'm actually using it and, so far, it works great. Of course.....I have nothing to compare it to. My sister's had a Foodsaver for years and uses it constantly, the price of bags seems to be her only complaint about it.


go to fodsaver web site they did have their bags on sale not sure if still are tho


----------



## imthedude (Jun 7, 2011)

Another vote for foodsaver, although it's the only one I've owned.


----------



## Jeepgirl86 (May 18, 2012)

I have a food saver (bought 5 yrs ago to package venison), I use it all the time. It does get tempermental when you are trying to process a lot of food so you have to wait for it to cool down. I can find coupons every so often and get the coupon from Bed, Bath and Beyond and then use the cash back from my credit card so I wind up paying about $2.50 per roll. I haven't used my jar sealing attachment yet, but as it looks like I'll be dehydrating tomatoes this year I think it might be time to try it.


----------



## dalepres (Dec 11, 2011)

Along with the foodsaver, we use the vs280 nozzle vacuum sealer from sorbentsystems.com - which we use depends on what we're packing and how long we want to keep it. 

The VS280 allows you to vacuum and seal Mylar which is much better for dry or frozen items - but not powders such as flower. The bags are much cheaper than the channel bags required by the FoodSaver and they protect food better.

The FoodSaver does better with liquids such as gravies, etc, or even flour. The bags are more expensive, too.

We buy bigger Mylar bags than we might need, if the math makes them cheaper. We use an impulse sealer to cut and reshape/reseal as needed to size the bags how we want them. The impulse sealer is great because it is 100% duty cycle. No need to go slow or long cooling periods after 10 or so bags. Let the vacuum sealers seal vacuumed bags. Use the impulse sealer to seal anything not vacuumed. And I'm working on a way around that by putting a vacuum port in the kitchen.


----------

